# First fatty tries 8/17



## bigwayne (Aug 19, 2008)

After browsing around here some, I decided I wanted to try doing some fatties, which I had never heard of before a few weeks ago.

I loaded the smoker up with some beef ribs, two fatties, and a batch of ABTs.



Here's the ingredients for the first one:
1 lb spicy breakfast sausage
a bit more than half a poblano pepper sliced up into thin sticks
1 or 2 green onions sliced thin
sharp cheddar cheese cut into sticks








Here it is with the bag cut away and the fillings loaded on top:







Then for this one, I wrapped it with bacon:







2nd fatty was done up with italian sausage as the base.
Mozzarella sticks, pepperoni, and a little marinara sauce were the fillings on this one.







This is the pizza version rolled up:







Here they are loaded into the smoker along with some beef ribs I had put in while I worked on the fatties. Beef ribs were marinated overnight in mojo criollo sauce.







Then I got started on the ABT prep.  ABTs are jalpenos stuffed, wrapped in bacon, and smoked.

I used a simple recipe of 2 bricks of cream cheese with a similar volume of shredded sharp cheddar mixed together as the main stuffing. I had 14 jalapenos I halved and seeded. Some of em got some sliced up green onions on top of the cheese.







Loaded into the smoker:







The pizza fatty was the first thing done. 







 Once we sliced it, about half of it disappeared before I got a pic of it:


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 19, 2008)

A little while later the 2nd fatty was ready to come out and we had to grab a few ABTs because they looked like they needed checking.







Poblano/cheese fatty sliced up, awesome taste to it.







After a little trip over to a neighbor's for some more taste testing, we came back to get the rest of the ABTs and the ribs.







There was not much left to look at come the end of the day except for bones and toothpicks. Things I would do differently next time....Start all of these at the same time. Do some basting of the ribs and not cook them as long.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

That "disappearing fattie" syndrome..yes we have all experienced that...
they look scrupmtilicous........
isn't that popblano YUMMY in there?? try stuffing them like the japs for ABT'S....
The ribs look mighty good too! well done!!
you will have to search for the 12 step program now.....your hooked


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks awesome!  What exactly is mojo criollo sauce and are there any other uses for it? and thanks for the Q view I think I here my ABTs calling from the smoker now.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like a fine job and some good eats may have been the first fatties but I bet it won't be your last!!



I went to give you points for such a great job on your first fatties but seems I have none left to give today


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice job, BIG WAYNE.  Everything looks great.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 19, 2008)

Big Wayne - really nice set of fatty's and some great ribs and abt's to boot! Love the qvue you provided, everything looked great. 

I'm also throwing some points your way. Nice smoke!


----------



## daboys (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice job Big Wayne. Everything looks like it turned out great. I learned that if you want a pic of everything you need to have the camera right there ready to go. Otherwise food comes up missing by the time you get back.


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 19, 2008)

Got the idea for the mojo sauce from the beef forum here.  Don't remember who it was, but if you search the beef forum for mojo you will find it.  Mojo criollo is a spanish/cuban oriented marinade.  Pretty much mandatory on a cuban sandwich.  You can find it at mexican/cuban/spanish markets.


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 20, 2008)

how big was that knife it looks huge?


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Big Wayne, everything looks excellent! Nice Qview.


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 20, 2008)

Just my 10 inch slicer. Zoomed in a bit I guess.  Looks puny next to the 10 inch chef's knife I use for chopping.


----------



## ck311 (Aug 20, 2008)

thats some good eats there. I agree with cowgirl on stuffing the poblano peppers there really good.


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 23, 2008)

Poblanos have been my favorite pepper for a long time, probably 20 years now.  Roasted up a bunch the other night.  Will be making up a recipe for them for Sat night I think.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 23, 2008)

Big Wayne you done good that there is some tasty lookin vittles. I had no plans to smoke this weekend but after your Q View I have changed my mind. Now what to fix a couple of fatties maybe


----------

